# Barlings Blast!



## Guest

Well what a turnout it has been, it's been an absolute cracker of a w'end for me even if my catch rate has been poor.

I will add pics and a more detailed report once I'm back.

A few of us are still here at Barlings and we are having a BBQ and beers this evening in preperation for tomorrows outside expedition.

Davey G & Leigh, you to bloke deserve a real big three cheers and a pat on the back for your efforts, a big thanx from me guys you are champions!!!

Well done all it was a top turnout and made me proud to be an AKFF member, looking forward to doing it all again many many more times.

Thanks AKFF.


----------



## jdbb

Well said Alan. A fantastic weekend - many thanks to Dave and Leigh and whowever else was involved with organising the event. How good is it to see all those yaks on the water. And what a great bunch of people.

Where is the next one at??


----------



## DiveYak

Kraley,
How can anyone follow that???!!!   
I'll maybe just post some pics later...

BUT....at the risk of repeating previous...Davey G & Leigh..what a fantastic effort. Greatly appreciated. Thanks to you both.


----------



## Y-Knot

jeez guys it sounded like great fun, reading Krayleys report gave a fair insight to a bloody enjoyable trip...
lmao comment on how squid ink feels..
looking forward to the pics


----------



## OutbackDee

Great Weekend and turn out fellas. Thanks again to the organisers, i was spun out how well organised this whole trip was!

Too bad about the weather saturday arvo.

Cant wait to see everyone's pics.

Oh and can't wait for the next one either!


----------



## onemorecast

kraley said:


> The alarm going off was more akin to the sound the Seven Horsemen of the Apocalypse


Ken,

I can't wait for the next installment. I especailly enjoyed the 3 extra horsemen heralding the end of your world! I seem to remember hangovers like that. - barely 

More please !


----------



## knot-too-fast

A great Thursday, Friday and Saturday for me and a bloody shame I had to take off for Canberra for the Sunday due to work....
 
You are all just top people  and lets not wait a full year to do this again.
Sooner the better........


----------



## MangoX

great trip  ....report later...

now pics...


----------



## paffoh

Ouchhhh my brainnnnnnnn.

Me sleep now, long time................... ZzZzZzZzZz

Wont do a trip report or post many photos but to sum it up :

Great trip, great company, great gifts and prizes, great cabin, great laughs, great spa, great fish, great clothes, great beach, great food...

Bloody legends, many stories to tell!

Love,

Cat eye / Rod snapper


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Jeffo

fantastic trip, great company & to echo everyone's thoughts well done Red & Davey G  

Highlights for me were :

1. seeing 30 odd yaks on the ocean on a glorious calm morning
2. Comparing fishing notes / yaks with other AKFF members
3. Getting smoked by ???? (snapper / salmon) during the offshore session
4. landing a PB 72cm flatty in the tuross (yak & dive has photo's) :lol: 
5. Peddling JDBB's hobie on the return trip down the turos rvr (thx John)

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Peril

What they said. Thanks Davey & Red. Fishing not good for me. Only caught a squid and a couple of throwbacks. A few pics


----------



## Y-Knot

their GREAT pictures fellas...be good to see you all wearing AKFF shirts on ya next trip....


----------



## DiveYak

Although Jeffo is not a blue (real fisherman) team member I have been pursuaded into providing the proof of his 104cm :roll: , well 72cm flatty. Well done mate...nice fish.

Can't add the attachment!!!! Look for Jeffos post as i will email to him so he can post.


----------



## Guest

heres a few pics from satdy.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV5lr64AAAzXgAASQIMIIBgAL2feICAAVEU/UR6m9UD1HqDGoNU/KT1AekDQzUEMiKdfcDwiApTa+uUdqbmodHDMxRlZONXlaRrl4qPwUne21LQoBkCzpOQfEKlREKzH8XckU4UJBeZa+uA=


----------



## PoddyMullet

Great read ladies and gents...sounds like a hoot :!:


----------



## Dodge

Some great reports fellas and enjoyed the pics of the group and bulk yaks on beach in particular...anyone with a good memory, how about a L to R identification of the group picture as only a couple can be picked from previous threads

Glad it went so well for everyone


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWnsuqgAAUZfgAASRef90j/+fAq////wUAVe3HC4yZ2OOy1p0ZDTSASYNTU8TQ0Kep6jQeUAaeoGg9QNTIjGkyk8oekxGaQMgMI00yaYIw00ENTJGg1NQMgADIAAABzTEwEaYEYRgAAACYRgJEIiRmknqeGimiPRqbSMGgBNNqDajADm/dpjY0OUhsO71dvdb7Wqq/mZj77Ln56PpFki4hpLSRFIx9jClpu4kaxJnNXL93kbrt4KFJAI+Bs42rEkRJ/leGe/QWey7AFWcKtWo4v6VHUaQv2Ixa8eaMscf1o7Op4adjKbBbYcWKRLDWMqXiOL5TDJuls1mFW8BnYvi3I2fZM/qm7PWM886zzbInrLrotodtzcVN17rIzvt6vFM6ii0pRBWlsZ4NtcHRwLNlNJxcsFZTJquuMGEiE8MWNfWqo8m1WMVVuxte/jXdCTypt3R82lY0u4t0TGxo8hRO989IWy/hgxyK5Q9ztzXk6l2u8aQJStGuKwv2U6vLKTYZzWaDaKm+hPV055oI96Jt/KUVoGUoGoPRAChQnPn0p3wGOnVHTH4oRn0KPEkIxSBrZSl4yiOOKXmOspe4Yux9v6wWapkAwsRJJAy3n9WX7Iz34Y9TRBYOxvIa4+KKF1f7v8vmRzamQ8GdcaJZ5L5mmhmTRj3bMdiOJ2/xis8l/wzWjSOOZgHZT6zaIwt6XM3oXgaPE9f9U4kg4iavIqSTdM7JGMMRgL0sAe4WVahQPx2v3pzRYI/kvR6juwgxPh4KGkMIHZCaM+rhSnkrmDdLMe9qxV1DvEA9LUDvCICGQD5MuxEySr4DQ71aWPcTBbHh0covo0KLEPNmDQUDGNCtT3D0GwKE9re1LtAHKMNOWccsqwZsa1JL9vc74DgzaxpQcKIxZZWh/hQe3bhqy9aoBrYEvRUJVB9IpkGB85IFxAEF2TLokkXiOGuVagzLXEbkQbDb4YOjTwWhnPgi54EboAnxihfao1AuTW1GQiVZi5I53fBND4LcbYCDfW4qZPzMNBDQQ5tJakSnE1BGtFGF1BCOn8e1Dw43pNQzyFYIxG0SjK25IfzwQXIOSCSPKCGw56DPduNdbRiXgZw0NQRuvVOfs30bZDGE0RuQY58wGkccXZoCLAOG3JA3Uo4dymogqUWkBVfrMmQxs1aubKHrGTNCGWwt1DkDm0iyOCQ9Ve0RttA+dSqoRkg2ZMKIN6ktRDL5zNxHgjTV8L1E2oqc5RSbeUQ6uxXiKaCHRLCjCNyKIaGwbq8BneptjS4IwEiKKUVmgjYmwycEBSpRt3lx++N7oNd+OFq3VFHIFgJMpJaaG/tgyDskYqVPblpvdrCR7YYWueGqgybfw4oMxc6I0XyUS4qyKWUadfjeCwW6bkSRXaO+deaI5/vF29sVyjJiyg0bKMFg1dwjAg1G28eW1RVa9BRGJkU0d+nISMIt6X1DgxQBwDDRmj60xRGZKgXGAVZQQUBvV022h3XBGirJ4kGX1Vx3rEZOjmKVZNJ90UOoccQwhDnFdhzwNUBbNCtEojmNxq2KBUDvycUpA5qXYKXGxhMasHvW1XdlKygXneUgVyxhGe9RVA7Qo61koUcBA5weCqHItS5XhFyJbOwCRR0TsuHJqKmqJts4Wgs90gNvZJXxTNbMqnJGrpxwv8MtSk0l+/0GZRzcuOLTeO01HfuvRqm1FOogp9QqQQzpYF3ZrxM2sC/XrlSE0CWEi2YWq9x+gstKGRWnJkgL6dB/xdyRThQkGnsuqg


----------



## DiveYak

Concur with Red on Pauls effort. He doesn't want to be the 'used car saleman' and I commend that but his help was outstanding.

Having the extra kayaks there was fantastic. I was able to put my 9yr old on the Sport and then was free to go out with just my 6yr old up front on the Outback a couple of times in the rivers. No fish caught but the kids had a blast. The 6yr old has a new favourite pastime of washing beachworms ready for use! Got to like that! 

Paul and crew, a big thanks. Just hope you don't cost me too much in the near future, M loved that Spots yak!!!!!!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## bazzoo

MORE PLEASE, MORE REPORTS , MORE PHOTOS , SO THAT THOSE OF US WHO WERE UNABLE TO ATTEND CAN ENJOY IT VICARIOUSLY, IS IT POSSIBLE TO PUT SOME NAMES TO PHOTOS, SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS A HOOT


----------



## Squidder

What a cracker of a trip   I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I drove all the way home with a big grin on my face as I relived all the fish, laughs and new mates I made at Barlings  I can't believe the number of yakkers we had out on Saturday morning, those few stinkboats that drove past must have thought they were seeing things:shock:

Davey G is a champion for swinging awesome FREE embroidered shirts and hats for everyone, and for spending so much time organising things before and during the event. And cheers to Red for his organisation and helping everyone out with local knowledge, and for gathering SO much fresh local bait. And also to Paul from Sailing Scene for all the prizes and for bringing hobies for people to try, and to Jaysea and the other sponsors 

The photos:


----------



## Squidder

During the mass Saturday fish, the phrase 'did a Gatesy' was coined - I'm not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but Gatesy had "the urge" while offshore, and didn't have time to paddle for shore, so jumped in the drink and did his dirty business :lol:

Anyway, Allan 'did a Gatesy' while out on the Moruya river, but forgot the vital step of jumping in the water first. See photo below - nasty 

(It's actually some sort of frothy scum which entered his Outback's scupper holes from underneath, apparently!)


----------



## Davey G

Well what can I say? 

A great bunch of guys and girls and a great location made for a wonderful weekend. The weather conspired against us to a certain extent, but those that got out on Friday and Saturday morning certainly experienced some wonderful conditions.

I had planned to arrive by midday on Friday, but got held up with some car issues so didn't arrive until after 2pm (just as the Friday arvo convoy left for Tomakin). I then had to head back into Batemans Bay to get the car looked at, and to ensure the pizza order was placed for the evenings festivities.

At 6pm the hordes started gathering around the BBQ area in anticipation. 'Welcome Packs" (in Reds post above) were handed out, and nametags given to everyone to ensure that meeting each other was made as easy as possible. A few pizzas, a few drinks and plans were made to meet on the beach at first light Saturday.

Saturday morning arrived and as I was driving down to the launch spot I noticed some ominous clouds and a few bursts of lighning in the distance.....great. However the thunderstorm passed to the west and the calm, glassy conditions offshore continued (I reckon that's the calmest conditions I've ever experienced offshore, so those experiencing their first time 'outside' were certainly looked after).

A nice rainbow appeared which framed a bunch of yakkers in the early light 







and as the sun peeped up over the water, the stillness and the scenery blew everyone away 









As most headed out wider, I tried for squid for a while with no luck, then stuck close to the headlands trolling a couple of hard bodies around, and throwing a soft plastic at any likely looking reefs or boils on the surface. I came across a school of small baitfish in one of the protected coves, and immediately hooked up to a lively 49cm salmon (I couldn't stretch it out any longer, unlike Kraley... :wink: ) which was amongst a school of feeding fish. Another 2 casts resulted in hookups, but the fish spat the lures both times whilst performing their aerial moves...

















Moving on I caught the occasional pike, keeping 2 for livebaits, and as I rounded Burrawarra Point, I snout hooked one and dropped him down 25 feet in the hope that a passing kingfish or mega snapper would take a liking to him. Unfortunately the only thing inhabiting Burrawarra Point was that confounded Kraley who seemed to be doing his best to smash his yak on the rocks 









Heading back, I caught up with Squidder and Gatesy who both had a few nice snapper, Jasons at 40cm and Michael with 3, the biggest at 37?


















Bottom bouncing around here we all caught a few more reef fish, and I caught a massive Sargeant Baker that fought well for about 5 seconds then did its best impression of an old boot.

Paul and Bec were off in the distance with Bec fighting a nice snapper - the weekends best at 44cm. Well done Bec!








Chatting to Squidder and Gatesy I learnt of Gatesy's now infamous 'on water emergency'...needless to say, he won the weekend 'toilet paper' award.. Next time Gatesy go to the toilet BEFORE you get out on the water... :shock: :shock: :shock: A few laughs were had at his expense, so basically it was just another 'normal' fishing trip with Mr Gates....

Heading back into the beach I hooked up to a twin brother of my first salmon - another at 49cm. Back at the beach we compared notes and admired yaks and fish caught.









Saturday night we swapped tales and wrote up results on the "LeaderBoard". Those who hadn't caught fish were hoping to do so on Sunday morning offshore but when foul windy (25 knot onshore) breezes greeted us at 5.45am on Sunday the decision was made by all gathered to head back to bed. An eraly presentation around 10am saw everyone gathered around again with everyone walking away with some prizes.









From me, a big thankyou to all that turned up. It was great to meet you and put faces to the names....A big thankyou also to Craig at Jaysea Lures, Paul and Curly at Sailing Scene, and to RedPhoenix who also did most of the planning and gathered the all important 'local knowledge" beforehand...

I hope that my efforts went a little way to making this event a great success. Getting 35 yakkers in one place does require a little bit of effort so I'm happy that the weekend went so smoothly.

And as to the all important 'BLUE vs WHITE' / PEDDLERS vs PADDLERS stoush...... it was decided that a DEAD HEAT had occured and that we need to reconvene again soon to sort it out ONCE AND FOR ALL!!! 8)

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75

Sounds acceptable to me, who would want to waste fishing time paddling the 2km round trip to to a dump in the bush with no dunny roll? I would do the same, easy to wash up, bit of berley and done with a short time frame!

Well done Gatsey!

p.s. sounds like an absolute blast of a trip! wish I was there! I have already locked in the next one, whenever and whereever that be!

Ash


----------



## Davey G

oh, and apart from gatesy's little swim to drop the pups off at the pound, I should mention that peril (dave) also had an unplanned one as well... (swim that is)

other notable (not so notable) stuff ups over the weekend were Dave/JustCrusin and Derek/Paffoh who both snapped rods and Garricks projectile vomit..

any others that didn't get mentioned on Sunday??


----------



## justcrusin

Well I wouldn't say i had the best fishing weekend ever ending up on the opps list. But I did have a great time.

The first afternoon out on the tomaga river started ok a little flatty which i was thinking great first fish, ok too small but a good start then nadda. However i did manage to hook the four knot sign 

The friday pizza night was great good to put some faces to the names. The amber ale was flowing freely which proved to be my down fall the next day.

Saturday morning jumped up early, got in the car and down to barlings. Nervously got the yak ready for my first offshore fish. After procrastinating on the beach i launch while it was still dark. :? ( a bit nerve racking at first). With my nerves frayed looking around for toothy things and hangover kicking in i almost got (i think it was mango x) with my sp. After aplogise I headed of cutting in close to the island just off the beach and bamm of went my line, scaring the s*#t out of me. Started fight it with a rain of nervous profanities coming from my mouth. The salmon started jumping and running after a bit i got him up to the side of the yak, to find i couldn't go one arm on the rod with the salmon fighting and the net was out of reach :shock: .
Steve was nearby and i yelled for help to land it but all to late he spat the bait. Paddled around a bit more with the hangover creeping up on me i headed for shore to burly up the shore line 

Turros river turned out to be a good call with the wind up, paddled of with Jeffo to head up the creek when he caught his crocodile (way to big to be a lizard). Got a bit wet but a good arvo out.

Top weekend and i can't wait to head to forster in May now. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin

> other notable (not so notable) stuff ups over the weekend were Dave/JustCrusin and Derek/Paffoh who both snapped rods and Garricks projectile vomit..


opps Davey i forgot to mention that in my post  how forgetful of me :roll:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G

obviously you got a dodgy bit of pizza hey dave???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder

Just after Dave (Justcruisin) lost his salmon he paddled over to me (who he mistook for Peril) and said "Hey Peril, I just lost a huge fish, biggest out of my kayak so far!". I dunno how he mistook me for Peril, although we both paddle Yellow Cobras, I was actually aboard mine :lol: (sorry Dave  )

Hey Leigh, in your 'Rich tapestry of fish' photo above, it looks like one of the fish is a nannygai - did you catch it? If so well done, I've been wanting one of them for years, although small they're supposed to be top tucker.


----------



## Milt

Awesome stuff fellas, keep the photos and stories coming.

Gatesy as usual theres no shame and you did it in style although I would tried side saddling and hoping to avoid filling the rod holder :? 
But you're right too many AKFF's round to do that kind of business 

What a beaut day to be out on the water though and congrats on the turnout and fish!!!

Milt,


----------



## swan

Great weekend guys. I'm only sorry I left earlier than planned. Damn tent leaked in that storm that came through on Sat arvo. Also my Daughter went into labour earlier that day so I upped pegs and was outta there by 6PM. It was a wet and slow drive back too. And the labour was a false alarm anyway.

Thanx guys


----------



## abercornmick

Congratulations to the AKFF NSW Chapter on your inaugural Barlings Beach weekend and even though I wasn't there, it has been exciting following it through the forum. Keep those pics and reports coming guys....Oh! BTW Gatesy, is your new avatar a pic of the trophy you were awarded?


----------



## JT

It's pretty much all been said. The weather was a bit on and off but when it was on it was fantastic. Although again it has already been said - full marks to DaveyG, Red and all others that contributed. It really was a fantastic experience and very well organised. Thank you and well done to dark horse sponsor Paul and the sailing scene as well.

My catch of the trip was a 45 cm Salmon that gave 3 fantastic runs and is on the dinner table tonight. Great to meet so many new AKFFers and have a few beers, although I was a little concerned to see Gatesy drinking chilled watermelon vodka cruisers as his preferred beverage. :roll: 

Will post some photos as they come off the camera. Bring on the next one!!!

John


----------



## DougOut

beautiful just bloody beautiful  
great photos *eveyone*, beautiful
job well done

8) you've so inspired us *Poona* Trip Boys

oh & did I say beautiful :wink:


----------



## Guest

Heres a few more pics 

Friday arvo at Tomaga river.

I had to leave early due to beer and bait in my car getting hot :roll:










Fridays crowd was growing fast back at camp.










Here's a pic of the yaks that stayed back on sunday arvo, and thanks to Paul for lending Suzi a revo to fish out, thanks also for the test peddles in the revo and adventure.....The decision was easy after the being in both! 










I didnt get any pics from today as my camera batteries died but others got pics, it was rough out there this morning but good fun testing GUDDHU in the rough sloppy conditions.

I finally managed to boat something this morning that wasnt an oooglie, it was a nice little 40cm salmon that I gave Croc Hunter to have for lunch, just hope he scales it and guts it before he goes slapping it on the BBQ like that poor flatty last night (you just had to be there) :lol:

My surf launch was interesting this morning :roll: I waited for that perfect moment and copped a wave on my lap (aaah feck!) brrrrrrrrr) oh well keep going, it was all caught on camera so I'm sure yous will see it.
The landing on the beach was just as elegant too :lol: but thankfully everyone was to busy to take pics :lol:

Well I'm home and absolutely stuffed after peddling many mile over the four days, but geez I'm glad I went.


----------



## victor-victor

Well Barlings was a big splash!

Very Big thanks to Davey (DaveyG) and Leigh (Redphoneix) for organising such a fantastic event with the special memorable goodies for all. Special thanks to the sponsors, Sailing Scene (Paul and Beck supplying a few extra hobies), Jaysea, Scotty and other sponsors.

Thanks for all AKFF members who make it and the many families who helped Barlings to be successfully. Hope with the next yearly get together others who could make it this time will be able next time.

We did look a well organised group that has been around for some time.

For me this trip was an eye opener, so much to appreciate and learn.

Lesson 1. Sergeant Baker - Learn't what one looks like and next time throw it back
Lesson 2. Offshore is not scary if conditions are good 
Lesson 3. Beware of (Gatesy's) brown blind mullet
Lesson 4. Need bigger Soft Plastic's jig heads
Lesson 5. Yak Fishing is better than sleep
Lesson 6. Do it all again and Again!
Lesson 7. Always time for another fish

I have a few pics to add to the trip.


----------



## victor-victor

More Pics, Just can't help myself


----------



## victor-victor

More pics - sorry


----------



## victor-victor

More Pics


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest

Yeah that sunrise on satdy morning was awesome, looks like everyone was taking pics at the time and not fishing.

Heres my sunrise pics.


----------



## .329

Guys, what an absolutely awesome sounding weekend. More than keen to make it to the next one!

Red - those snags up the tuross creek look too good, one of my favourite places to flick plastics! Paddled up there last week (after all the rain) for absolutely no touches, and the creek looked like brown soup, complete with a layer of scum on the surface. I think you're right, too much fresh in there at the moment, but when it clears a bit it's a very product stretch of water.

Fantastic reports and love all the photos - kepp em coming!


----------



## Squidder

Geez those sunrise pics are beauties! 

Leigh - I caught a heap of small bream, tarwhine and pinkies in the Moruya on the beachworms and nippers - thanks heaps to you (and especially your parents) for them mate :wink: I set the leftover nippers free, the remaining beachworms (about 5 or 6 packs I think) are in my freezer if you're interested, otherwise I might use them down the coast one weekend soon.

Sorry, I had no idea you were trying to find me on Sunday morning - after the early meetup and decision was made to give offshore a miss, I was back in bed


----------



## Jeffo

The story of the monster flattyÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.

The inclement weather was a blessing in disguise for me as we ended up shifting from the Moruya river to the Tuross. John (JDBB) was good enough to share his local knowledge with us & mentioned a creek 50 or so metres away, just cruisÃ¢â‚¬â„¢n (Dave) and I looked at each other & thought, mmmmm bream.

Drifted towards the creek flicking an SP and trolling a micro mullet. The river had taken plenty of rain & was a real Ã¢â‚¬Å"teaÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## troppo

It's taken me 'bout 1/2 hr to read the posts and sqizz at the pics. Awesome, awesome, awesome.

However, I am a little puzzled how some members of the troupe could notice something amiss with Gatesy (that is, far out to sea and him off his yak and floundering around in 16 degree water) and not race over to take photos, I mean see if he needed assistance. In this case, I am not sure what assistance they could offer, perhaps some advice or encouragement? Perhaps a little government toilet paper (it's the hard shiny waterproof stuff)? Perhaps point out the fin coming toward him that he didn't notice? :shock:

I can't think of any reason why they would have stayed away when he may have needed help . . . gee, if he wasn't breathing, he would have needed mouth-to-mouth! Actually, that's a good reason to hang back a bit and let someone else investigate.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRlK1tsAAA7fgAASYOUAEACgUAAnb/+gIABIapo0xBoxPSBhNqFT9FM1BkGjQZNGRFyhex7s7QFSlVJ0TFryY0Qcgl0wDQKMOseJWWavkNN29D0K+FCZJz8FI8UuMAxtnIqtNlSLH8XckU4UJAZStbbA


----------



## paffoh

hehe, I actually said to Jason 'Look someones in trouble!', had a good squizz and was about to head over when I noticed Micheal, 'Nevermind its just Gatesy, maybe he hooked his lure on the rudder?'... Then He hoped back on his Adventure.

Big brown lure, I found out later ( You flipping legend! ).

Just ate an Ooglie Laksa, poor mans Lobster was friggin awesome.


----------



## grimo82

looks like an awsome trip guys.

I pulled in quickly and threw the yak in early on friday as a few of you were pulling out further up the beach. Unfortunatly i couldnt hang around as i was actually on my way down to tarthra (girlfriends home town) for a wedding.

On the upside i got to see alot of the coast i havent seen before on the way down, Narooma especially looks like a goer, i couldnt imagine the range of options down there!!! looks awsome!

Jeffo: got the yak so anytime your keen to hit it around kiama, let me know. I picked up a nice 47cm flatty in the river one arvo last week out of my canoe.


----------



## Jimmyak

Sounds and looks like you all had an awesome time. Those shirts look great and a few of the pics make the perfect desktop background.
Well done.
Cheers.


----------



## fishing mik

looks like you fellars had a blast   
great stories and pictures   i will be at the next gathering for sure
mik


----------



## Rod L

Fantastic all









What a great weekend and a great read.
I love the south coast and it looks like you tasted some of the best of it.

Reading through the reports I couldn't help but think of the wonderful legacy "The Mariner" has left for us all. Power on AKFF!


----------



## paulb

What a great weekend!

Friday morning - the ocean was like a mill pond with the fog bank that rolled in creating the most amazing light effects, all the better with polarised sunglasses. Had a few moments of concern when looking up to see no one and nothing but a white wall of fog, only to turn around and see everyone else right behind me - made sure I stayed in the middle of the pack until the fog lifted. I caught a number of Seargent Bakers, Rock Cod and Elegant Wrasse that morning, but nothing for the table.

Saturday morning - treated to an amazing sunrise and glassy conditions again. Caught a squid on the way out (my first!) and paddled to Burrewarra point, taking photo's and a little video footage on the way. Slow trolling a squid strip I met up with Caught2 and we headed toward Red and Flump who seemed to be getting some action - next moment my rod starts banging in the holder and line is being taken off the reel. Clearing my second rod, I proceeded to do battle with a very hard fighting salmon, which after several deep runs, finally made an appearance near the surface. A little more coaxing and I had it alongside the yak and landed it. A quick measure to 50cm and a smile for the camera then released it back into the blue ( later I was told that Salmon are in fact o.k to eat as long as they are fresh....). This was my first Salmon and I was most impressed by how hard they fight and how solid/heavy they are for their length. The rest of the morning produced a steady stream of reef fish, similar to yesterday.

Fishing in the heavy downpour that afternoon was a little different, but at least the rain and fresh water would have washed the salt off my gear. Just one small flat head as I was heading back in to the boat ramp.

The evenings were a great chance to catch up, put faces to names (or in Gatesys case faeces to names) and have a laugh over the days events.

Thanks Davey & Red for all the organising and the unexpected but most appreciated extra's to really make us feel part of a team (go the blue team!). Paul & the Sailing Scene for providing extra kayaks to test and donating prizes. Everyone else - thanks for making this a truly memorable weekend.


----------



## Polar

Good time had by all well done


----------



## onemorecast

Good stuff everyone.

Am wondering however whether in the future bowel movements might be a regular part of fishing competitions. :? If so I am confidnet that this is finally an area in which I could be most competitive.


----------



## knot-too-fast

A lovely sunrise it was.


----------



## Flump

Hi All, some great posts as usual.

Just posting my contribution, but first I would like to thank Red Phoenix and DaveyG for the massive effort they put into the weekend, the shirt, cap, stickers, lure and goody pack are fantastic. Thanks also to Paul for the Sailing Scene stuff (just been drooling over Hobie and Scotty stuff). Also to Occy for the t-shirt.

Well I only managed to get out Saturday morning, but had a great time. Caught two Pike on the way out, then did some bottom bashing with SPÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s for a couple of Sergeant Baker. Decided it was time to go Ã¢â‚¬Å"Out WideÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## JT

Sunday morning out with Alan (Funda) and Bec and Pauly when not 20 feet out from our yaks a pod of Dolphins appear. Alan and I cruised beside them for about 30 meters before they disappeared into the deep. Out on the water, in the fresh sea air and sunshine and a pod of Dolphins makes an appearance =...."how damn good is this" i thought. "It just doesn't get much better" 

By the way Ken....honker of a Salmon!!!

JT


----------



## Davey G

some other attachments with names etc.

also in reds 'group' shot, the following yakkers were missing.

Swan, mal.com, jdbb, Mrs Jdbb, KnotTooFast, Petey H, FlyRod, Garrick. (I think that's it???)

again, a great turnout and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## bazzoo

fantastic reports gals and guys, it truly must have been a real blast , the photos are great and its good to be able to put faces to names, some of the sunset photos are that good i wiil have to select one as my desktop , but there are so many good ones its hard to select , the forum was extremly quiet while you guys were away with only about 3 or 4 members at the most on at any one time and virtually no new posts, from all of us that couldn't make it , a hearty thank you for your animated reports and photos


----------



## Guest

Wow it paddles well too, look at the bow wave :lol:

I was gaining on that gull too I was determined and very hungry after catching no fish, I'm sure he (the gull) wouldnt've escaped if I was using the pedals.

:lol:


----------



## Y-Knot

top top shot lads... i reckon that gull knew exactly what you were thinking too Funda :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot

forgot to ask Funda, looking at the picture, are they your rod holders sitting higher up about eye level? and if not what are they?


----------



## Tim

They're anti stink boat cannons.

Now theres an idea :twisted:


----------



## Guest

...Y-Knot ... said:


> forgot to ask Funda, looking at the picture, are they your rod holders sitting higher up about eye level? and if not what are they?


They are the scotty extensions on the holders mate, heres a link to another thread about these with a pic.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6202


----------



## bazzoo

Alan , do you still have your transducer rigged through pipes and going over the side of the yak, it looks in that photo like you may have transferred it inboard


----------



## Guest

bazzoo said:


> Alan , do you still have your transducer rigged through pipes and going over the side of the yak, it looks in that photo like you may have transferred it inboard


Yeah I've changed the sounder setup to suit the new boat as well, but, It will probably all change in the near future with a new sounder on the way for the new boat.


----------



## bazzoo

Funda said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've changed the sounder setup to suit the new boat as well, but, It will probably all change in the near future with a new sounder on the way for the new boat.
Click to expand...

 Alan , is your new boat is a hobie revolution , and is it for you or Sue, i ask this, because i may have to peddle soon instead of paddle and have become interested in the hobie revolution, so will you be using that or still the outback


----------



## Guest

Bazz,

The new boat is an adventure, I made the decision easily thanks to Paul from sailing scene, he let me n the mrs peddle a revo and adventure.

Suzi didnt like the revo as much as my outback so I've gone for the adventure for serious off shore work, Suzi will use the outback when we fish together and I will use the adventure.

When I go solo up here in the fresh I will use the outback, we arent sure how keen Suzi is yet so I went for the best of both worlds instead of a compromise with the revo.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbYMo6kAADPfgAASQOcQCJkA0AA/79+wMAEaqtiKn+kNNJo0ZENBpkyGQiNBNkmgAAAAGp6TQmRommRkPUND1ALA6wNGvjZTLYpSpoqJDWkDXpk2DnJV6lVkUe17TZU784+QIaao1bT+h+1cGbhULEvOTVylw1V8Wi5raac6KwnZEAgamuc/KgkC33dbNzMiNzdlXT48BCdyuu97ykDBehFOJbQfG+T4sNFzN7KGzPWTZvdfDBCvSCYNDL6ifDFXWAujmb44XTfOQwegiAoTBQIJ+eEeASWXVmSWbFLCdK1TnMu+PQ7CUFVMC8mFUBFlC3Ja3Wk9QgCQhIBOSZIWsSaxTHktogiChQDmmcxj8l51IxjZoRbAuLJS/i7kinChIWwZR1I=


----------



## Guest

Red,

I opened the hatch on your loan boat in great outdoors today and cleared the shop, I think you might have left a redfin in there, bloody hell it was crook!!!

I asked if my adventure could come without that option :lol:

EEEEWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## aleg75

Funda said:


> Red,
> 
> I opened the hatch on your loan boat in great outdoors today and cleared the shop, I think you might have left a redfin in there, bloody hell it was crook!!!
> 
> I asked if my adventure could come without that option :lol:
> 
> EEEEWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


Serious! ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## fishinswing

Top effort everybody on such a successful trip. These get togethers of the AKFF are sure wonderful things. You can actually meet these people who you only new on a website. I am sure you NSW crew will continue to have more reunions like us QLDer's. It's such a great time to talk about our passion with fellow yak fishos. WELL DONE everybody on such a great turnout.


----------



## Croc_Hunter

Thanks for the great trip everyone! The organisation was fantastic, people were great, red rock cod delicious, weather not fantastic but still okay. Thanks to Funda for the Salmon, ate him on the way back. Also thanks to Davey and Red for organising it, Paul for the loan of his hobie on Monday and everone else for the great time!

Hope to see everyone again on the next big adventure.

I'd like to suggest perhaps next time a trip up to Hat Head/ SW rocks,
love to hook up to a cobia.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW7rcDQAADtfgAAScGeAEgEglAo///+gMAE0qqGghMjRiap6T1PJqekHqPU2oNT0CCm1Rp6mJ6nqAw1M0Qxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYED1soyNkW56hfEn5qnx2/GE40+Uab626LEaEazR+ud67R+VmJMhLhAfEmiYuSFqm8yOjj0G9+rebH0zi9MMOEuh77KBsc4OcwQy7DRjj1NOioxUIPZ3a4UMue2SNDjesbsKkBUpNqpN70uLkeJMiaoVqICZ3S/ZGv8a7xZddfgDtmW+MwybShSqBQDBGeRqJHkqPxm8XNkUhRa2kX28F3yXz22c+kynPIUxYRSTE+RW1XkYrG2r2HaDaxSmq+lW8pZleNBM7Ce4IDb4/U1NlJVo7azzyqTSWL14GaKoRXxOwFumDNmU2BoqJDAibRHPyvnodL32Sww+MizvBNPZgZXFpf4u5IpwoSDd1uBo


----------



## Guest

Leigh,

They offered it to me pretty cheap too 

If anyone wants a cheap adventure thats been blooded get onto great outdoors in Canberra, other than that Paul is selling his soon fully kitted out with bling blings and doesnt smell.

So how did the adventure handle up side down Leigh ? please explain a bit more in detail

:lol:


----------



## bazzoo

he he he he he , i might pick up a cheap adventure with a slightly fishy smell, good one red , are you sure Gatsey didnt use it :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest

$2200 they quoted WITH 06 FISHING PACK, that includes all smells and scratches on the "needs upgrade" hull, I opted for the 07 moss fisho model delivered in 2 days for $2400 without scratches and new smell :wink:

Picking it up tomorrow, WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!


----------



## Squidder

Well done on your Moruya haul on Monday Kim  All I could manage out of there were tiddlers - did you get em all on SPs?

Also, I have your anchor kit at home (waited around for you on Sunday but left when you were nowhere to be seen - keen woman!). Thanks for the loan, I'll return it when I see you next.


----------



## bazzoo

Kim, thanks for sharing, you certainly have a way with words, i would be pretty willing to put money on a revolution or adventure sitting in your garage before too long, but the name would have to be passed on, i wonder if Genji resents being called a turbo powered bath tub. The revolutions and the adventures are certainly great looking kayaks and i may be going to test paddle one in the next couple of weeks once Paul gets back and setteled in, that reminds me , he told me he would be posting 100 photos , as Bec is a good photographer,,,,,,,, what a trip ,,,,, sorry i missed it


----------



## Davey G

I think paul, bec and chris are still down at Barlings - Paul had taken a week of leave from work and they'd planned to stay on till wednesday. I'm sure he'll add some pics later in the week once they are back and settled in...

I'm blown away by everyones photos, what a great 'combined' report!


----------



## bazzoo

Yeah Davey the pictures are really somthing else , i have saved about 10 of them to my pictures and i have one of the sunset as my new wallpaper its really terrific when the computer fires up and a barlings shot comes up, Occy , your right , Kim is really braining them , shes one keen lady and its really good to see a lady enjoying the great outdoor things of life, you never know mate , she might even drink :!: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo

Kim , glad you got on well with Dita and Alex , hes a top guy isnt he ? i hope when the next trip comes round i will be there weather , it be in a hobie or on the lovely espri, must admit , the hobies look great and the longer waterline of the adventure would certainly be pretty fast and track nicely, although in the quiet sea conditions in some of the photos i would be very happy in my sea kayak, and that is very fast, i am on a wait and see program from the back specialist at the moment with only shortish paddles and definately no body rotation but plenty of swimming [ very boring]. i better phone Dita , as he hasnt posted any photos , pleased you are really enjoying the fishing and kayaking .


----------



## knot-too-fast

Caught 2 in action in the fog.


----------



## knot-too-fast

I picked up 4 Pike over the weekend offshore..
This bloke was just at sunrise on the Friday..


----------



## JustinC

Un-bloody-real. I am soo happy for you guys that it went well. At the same time I am so jealous and unhappy that I missed the trip by 9 months (moved to Perth). Barlings was my favorite fishing spot for years and there is little in this world I would have enjoyed more than being out on the water with you. Some excellent photos, great catches and good weather.

WELL DONE!!!!!!


----------



## paffoh

Paffoh and his lack of pictures :

Gave up on taking pictures after I broke my rod, took a few on Saturday morning including some very early morning images before launch including captain Squidder overseeing the approaching yak commandos.


----------



## victor-victor

Paffoh, how did you go with repairing the rod?


----------



## Naki Man

looks like an awesome week-end guys. Great pic's

Well done to the organisers - fishing, fun and good mates - life can't get better than that :mrgreen:

NM


----------



## Dillo

Enjioyed the weekend meeting fellow AKFF's. Thanks once again to Leigh and Davey who did an excellent job. Thanks also to the sponsors whose gifts were appreciated by all

Took a photo of the sunrise Sat morning from a different perspective than most of you - from terra firma :!: Outside not my go sorry.

How do you get photo to be included as part of the text?

Looking forward to Forster

Rod


----------



## DGax65

It looks like a fantastic weekend was had by all. There's nothing better than getting together with a group of friends, doing some fishing and then sharing stories at the BBQ. Lots of great photos as well.


----------



## Pauly

What a awesome trip!!!

Bec and me had a few extra days down at Barlings and enjoyed it thoroughly, For Bec she lost her virginity landing a PB 44cm Snapper on Sat morning and backed up Sunday arvo with a 47cm Flatty.....Beginners LUCK :x

I had a great time boating afew ok sized snapper (yes Gatesy smaller than Bec's) along with plenty of those ugly red rock cod, sergent baker and Pike. Some of the most enjoyable fishing for me on the trip was Sunday afternoon when Bec, Kim, Alan, Suzi, Jason, Mark and his 2 Girls, and Victor headed out on the Moruya River chasing some Flatties, it was nice jumping out of the kayak and wading in knee deep water on the flats, what a great spot.
We headed in and went to find Kim (Caught 2) who we spotted about a K up stream in her element.... put it this way it was well and truley dark when she made it back to the cabin with her catch.

The other fish that was a first for me was a Elegant Wrasse on Sunday morning followed by the biggest Salmon I have ever hooked up to but parted company with me at the yak  Bec got some shots of the fight but now I know to rip the lip grippers out and belt them one before trying to grab them (thanks JT)

Have to get back to work so more to come later when bec gives me the rest of the photos.
Thanks to everyone who made it such a great weekend, can't wait to hit up Forster at the end of May.

Pauly


----------



## Pauly

MORE Pics


----------



## bazzoo

great report Paulie and the photos are superb , have saved most of them to my favourites, top sunrises and the foggy shot is tops, looking forward to the rest


----------



## Pauly

These were just a couple of quick photos, PM me for full size files if anyone wants one. There are more to come
I'm going to get kraleys help to put up the rest ,maybe on a hosting site of something (don't know all that much about it)

Pauly


----------

